
The Node.js Event Loop Is a Damn Mess - kiyanwang
http://sheldonkreger.com/the-nodejs-event-loop-is-a-damn-mess.html
======
AstroJetson
But his thesis is that promises may help but there are bigger issues with the
event loop.

The key part of the article is the mini-rant about software engineering at the
start. That's the setup for the rest of the article about how Node.js isn't
perfect.

Part of software engineering is to understand the problem and decide what
parts of it you can solve. Node.js has picked a set of things it's going to be
great at. It's produced great results on that set.

The functions it's not great at is the part the article is about. So it's
another rant on this is how Node.js isn't for you. I think we all get that.
Node solves these problems and makes these other problems worse. If your needs
are in the "other problems" side, Node isn't for you.

I'm not sure why this is such a big deal. "I need to move 3,000 lbs of stone
on a daily basis". "Ok, the 'Vette isn't your best choice, care to look at
some trucks?" These conversations happen for trucks and cars, they can happen
for software.

It's called "requirements gathering and analysis".

------
xlm1717
The author briefly touches on what the author doesn't like about the event
loop. I think it helps to learn more about how the event loop works in JS:

[http://blog.carbonfive.com/2013/10/27/the-javascript-
event-l...](http://blog.carbonfive.com/2013/10/27/the-javascript-event-loop-
explained/)

A possibly helpful module which gives you multithreading options is threads a
gogo:

[https://github.com/xk/node-threads-a-gogo](https://github.com/xk/node-
threads-a-gogo)

------
olalonde
Promises are coming to core:
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/pull/5020](https://github.com/nodejs/node/pull/5020)

